# Real Video Streaming



## @flug (5. Juni 2001)

Ich habe schon einige Real Audio Streams erstellt, dabei wählte ich einen Surestream für 56k Modem, Single ISDN und DSL. Ich arbeite dabei mit dem G2 Real Producer. Mit dem Klick auf Creating Web Page baut dieses Programm die html Seite mit dem Link auf die rm-Datei und erstellt gleichzeitig die ram Datei wo der Link zur rm-Datei drinsteht. Soweit so gut aber er nimmt hier den lokalen Pfade da die rm-Datei ja auch meiner Festplatte liegt. Wenn ich das jetzt so hochlade nehme ich mal an, dass wenn mein Rechner aus ist, keiner mehr an die Datei rankommt? Stimmt das denn??? Bis jetzt habe ich es immer so gemacht, dass ich den Link der ram-Datei ersetzt habe durch den im Internet sprich http://irgendetwas.de/realaudio/dateiname.rm So aber beim Video scheint das zum Problem zu werden denn so bald ich diesen Pfad so ändere bekommt das Video eine krottenschlechte Qualität.... Ist der lokale Pfad noch angegeben ist das Video ok! Wer kann mir dazu Auskunft geben??? Was muss ich hier anders machen???


----------

